# Bullshit Music And What It Can Do!



## papasnaps (Jul 1, 2008)

Well some rap and stuff like that is alright but most of it ruined music and life itself cause we got these people that have to be just like that culture and they dont like anyone who isnt like them but if we got rid of some of this bullshit music maybe people will love eachother more and sit around and get high and be happy but we all know thats only what dreams are made of and its not only rap its other music too.Any thoughts?


----------



## AchillesLast (Jul 1, 2008)

I know. I was thinking about it the other day. "Gangsta" culture is so lame. And that is all part of what rap does to people. Especially white people. I never understood why a white person that lives in the suburbs that listens to rap needs to express themselves as if they were in the hood. Plus this music promotes absolutely nothing besides...bitches, clubs, money. And thats it. That is all that music is about. Talk about a waste of space. 

At least with good music. And I'm talking about the classics here man promote new ways of looking at life and how to move on from sad times and how to embrace the best of times. Not a bunch of egotistical bullshit, but free love.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 1, 2008)

i agree and its sad. seems like nobody cares or trusts anyone anymore. the whole world mentality is " gonna take what i want and fuck everyone else get in my way and ill kill ya". Now guess where this shitty attitude came from.... you got it ghetto culture,gansta rap.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 1, 2008)

i agree for the most part. there is alot of hip hop out there about many other subjects. Some of it is like spoken word poetry, which is where hip hop came from in the first place.

now that shit on the radio, yes, its sucks.


----------



## papasnaps (Jul 1, 2008)

but wut happen to music like floyd,zep,hendrix and all the other greats the only band ive heard lately thats actually good is this no name band called minus bear now thats music!


----------



## kasuhit (Jul 1, 2008)

yea I'm strongly aginst the "gangsta thug culture" especialy the stuff that glorifies violence and money. Its just such an easy medium for big corperations to work thier magic with.

I'm no expert on why people like rap or hiphop, but I'm pretty sure most of it has to do with the message or topic the rapper is trying to get across, something that the listener can relate to. I realy doubt the avid rap/hiphop fan is listening to the stuff for the beat or melody. I'm also very aware alot of ppl out there listen to the stuff just for the ridiculously loud base that makes thier car vibrate (as to draw attention to themselves)
musical composition means little to none to them, at that point its just about (bass)'s physical vibration. who cares whats played or sung then.

on the opposite note, why must anything "good" be from america. Thiers plenty of awesome bands and music out there from other countries. I mean do you realy have to understand the lyrics to like a song? or does something have to have singing in it for you to enjoy it? does everything have to have jimi hendrix or led zepplin's name / lable of approval on it to be worthy of listening to?


----------



## papasnaps (Jul 1, 2008)

kasuhit said:


> on the opposite note, why must anything "good" be from america. Thiers plenty of awesome bands and music out there from other countries. I mean do you realy have to understand the lyrics to like a song? or does something have to have singing in it for you to enjoy it? does everything have to have jimi hendrix or led zepplin's name / lable of approval on it to be worthy of listening to?


 no i totally agree with you,daft punk is an awesome band to listen to cause their songs dont really have words it trys to reach out to everyone with their music.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 1, 2008)

to quote and answer kasuhit.

why must anything "good" be from america. Thiers plenty of awesome bands and music out there from other countries. I mean do you realy have to understand the lyrics to like a song? or does something have to have singing in it for you to enjoy it? does everything have to have jimi hendrix or led zepplin's name / lable of approval on it to be worthy of listening to? ahhh zeppelin is from england. no one said anything about it being specifficly american. pink floyd is also english not american k -now


----------



## papasnaps (Jul 1, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> why must anything "good" be from america. Thiers plenty of awesome bands and music out there from other countries. I mean do you realy have to understand the lyrics to like a song? or does something have to have singing in it for you to enjoy it? does everything have to have jimi hendrix or led zepplin's name / lable of approval on it to be worthy of listening to? ahhh zeppelin is from england. no one said anything about it being specifficly american. pink floyd is also english not american k -now


 You have a point.


----------



## kasuhit (Jul 1, 2008)

kasuhit said:


> does everything have to have jimi hendrix or led zepplin's name / lable of approval on it to be worthy of listening to?



I knew this would come up, just examples I was using. I'm just saying popular music in general (NOTHING AGINST JIMI OR LED ZEPLIN)

you know people that are afraid of unheard of foreign music, cuz they think thier friends will make fun of them


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 1, 2008)

i really dont think pot people are as close minded as your assuming.i think we listen to and apreciate all kinds of music from all over the world. i for instance love irish folk/ rock like lorraina mckennett. but the point of the thread is how a specific type of music and culture has had a negitive impact on society in not olny america but many other countries as well.


----------



## kasuhit (Jul 1, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> i really dont think pot people are as close minded as your assuming.i think we listen to and apreciate all kinds of music from all over the world.


I realy hope so, I hope that its just me and I've been hanging around the wrong people for too long.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah bad music makes people do crazy shit. especially the suburban white guys that wear the skin tight black jeans that look like girls jeans from the 80's. that should be banned.


----------



## Yeah (Jul 2, 2008)

So let me get this straight, you want to bring different cultures together by destroying the ones YOU don't like? Sounds a bit hypocritical.

I don't particularly like death metal or country music, but I can respect it and the people who listen to it.


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 2, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> i really dont think pot people are as close minded as your assuming.i think we listen to and apreciate all kinds of music from all over the world. i for instance love irish folk/ rock like lorraina mckennett. but the point of the thread is how a specific type of music and culture has had a negitive impact on society in not olny america but many other countries as well.



lorraia mckennett..she fucking rules. holy shit my dad used to play that on out road trips to colorado from texas, and it was a journey every time. she is better than lord of the rings. rep for you!


----------



## papasnaps (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah said:


> So let me get this straight, you want to bring different cultures together by destroying the ones YOU don't like? Sounds a bit hypocritical.
> 
> I don't particularly like death metal or country music, but I can respect it and the people who listen to it.


 well than i respect you for that but wut im saying is alot people get blinded by the influence of music i respect people that respect me and alot of those "blind" people cant see that.so the moral of this story why cant we just get along btw i said rap isnt the only music that has a negative influence but i like some rap like muck sticky,cypress hill,and etc. so thats what i have to say about that.


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 2, 2008)

music is an abused wife


----------



## papasnaps (Jul 2, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> music is an abused wife


that was the best example of music ever you get rep for that


----------



## Yeah (Jul 2, 2008)

papasnaps said:


> well than i respect you for that but wut im saying is alot people get blinded by the influence of music i respect people that respect me and alot of those "blind" people cant see that.so the moral of this story why cant we just get along btw i said rap isnt the only music that has a negative influence but i like some rap like muck sticky,cypress hill,and etc. so thats what i have to say about that.


And I respect you for that. 

But I do not respect anyone who wants to destroy one culture and force theirs upon others. I'm by no means for all the "money, cash, hoes"(although that is a decent song ) hip hop, but I don't think the answer is to destroy it. All mentalities start somewhere, and in hip-hop it tends to be poverty. Eliminate poverty and you will see the mentality of the culture change.

It would also be nice if everyone could accept each other. Education starts at home, and America needs better parents.


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 2, 2008)

it has such reach and people send shit through the air waves and atmosphere america smells if you dont know


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 2, 2008)

i like hip hop because i enjoy poetry


----------



## papasnaps (Jul 2, 2008)

i enjoy it cause its awesome to here when your high the beats are awesome when your open minded


----------



## papasnaps (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah said:


> and I Respect You For That.
> 
> But I Do Not Respect Anyone Who Wants To Destroy One Culture And Force Theirs Upon Others. I'm By No Means For All The "money, Cash, Hoes"(although That Is A Decent Song :d) Hip Hop, But I Don't Think The Answer Is To Destroy It. All Mentalities Start Somewhere, And In Hip-hop It Tends To Be Poverty. Eliminate Poverty And You Will See The Mentality Of The Culture Change.
> 
> It Would Also Be Nice If Everyone Could Accept Each Other. Education Starts At Home, And America Needs Better Parents.


 Hell Yeah Dude!!


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 2, 2008)

Music hasnt been good since the early 90s,the rap n owadays is horrible mostly,some rap is ok but the rest is trash,and the screamo and shit isnt music,i dont know how neone could consider that music,they scream because they cant sing and they still all sell out,my old favorite band Atreyu sold out,so has avenged sevenfold,and alot of bands,i wish music could go back to the way it was in the 70s,80s,and early 90s i wasnt born till 90 but i listen to music and love all my moms music,i love older bands they actually have talent and didnt need people to teach them to sing,which is how everyone gets there now adays


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 2, 2008)

gobears4eva said:


> Music hasnt been good since the early 90s,the rap n owadays is horrible mostly,some rap is ok but the rest is trash,and the screamo and shit isnt music,i dont know how neone could consider that music,they scream because they cant sing and they still all sell out,my old favorite band Atreyu sold out,so has avenged sevenfold,and alot of bands,i wish music could go back to the way it was in the 70s,80s,and early 90s i wasnt born till 90 but i listen to music and love all my moms music,i love older bands they actually have talent and didnt need people to teach them to sing,which is how everyone gets there now adays


 i agree your young but wise. these days the truely talented musicans fall by the wayside. its more important to learn how to use a computer and program a electronic device; then it is too learn how to [play music. its a shame but i honestly dont hear verry much talent in the music of today whatever the genera it sounds as if the heart and soul of music is being replaced by computer enhanced volcals and electronic devices where you hit a buttonj and it plays you a song.


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 2, 2008)

exactally,take all the new disney channel singers for example,they are good singers because they were all born into WEALTHY families and got trained to sing from birth.no1 has talent nowadays,think about the good bands pink floyd,led zeppelin,the stones,the who,all of them real music,the real guitarists from back int he day,all it is nowadays is people strumming fast on a guitar loudly and screaming,or a bunch of dudes singing bout money and hoes,honestlly some rap is ok,i like country,and rock is ok,some rock at least,but this bullshit music is really pissing me off,the styx,chicago,reo speedwagon 3 incredible bands!real music 2


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 4, 2008)

i like reo and styx grew up on um but never liked chicago except 25 or 6 2 4


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 5, 2008)

Chicago has a few good songs,mostly from movies haha.but yea im only 17 and i love REO and Styx i wish i could see REO live my friend has 2 times


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Jul 24, 2008)

AchillesLast said:


> I know. I was thinking about it the other day. "Gangsta" culture is so lame. And that is all part of what rap does to people. Especially white people. I never understood why a white person that lives in the suburbs that listens to rap needs to express themselves as if they were in the hood. Plus this music promotes absolutely nothing besides...bitches, clubs, money. And thats it. That is all that music is about. Talk about a waste of space.
> 
> At least with good music. And I'm talking about the classics here man promote new ways of looking at life and how to move on from sad times and how to embrace the best of times. Not a bunch of egotistical bullshit, but free love.



Another Victim of this nonsense on the radio, It's a shame you feel that way. Guaranteed if you listen to Outkast, Immortal Technique, Dead Prez, Kanye, Common, KRS-One, Rakim, The Lox, or any other originator in this rap game you wouldn't fell that way. also there are ignorant people in all walks of life and it is clear to me that you are one of them because your out here criticizing some thing you know nothing about


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 25, 2008)

Smoketolivelife said:


> Another Victim of this nonsense on the radio, It's a shame you feel that way. Guaranteed if you listen to Outkast, Immortal Technique, Dead Prez, Kanye, Common, KRS-One, Rakim, The Lox, or any other originator in this rap game you wouldn't fell that way. also there are ignorant people in all walks of life and it is clear to me that you are one of them because your out here criticizing some thing you know nothing about


I agree with you on the most part,but everyone has their own opinion the rap nowadays is mostly about bitches,cars,drugs,etc.... but i do agree that kanye is good,outkast is good,common,i agree but everyone has an opinion,this a site where we promote peace and friendship,and he might sound ignorant to u but its really just an opinion hes entitled to!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 25, 2008)

Smoketolivelife said:


> Another Victim of this nonsense on the radio, It's a shame you feel that way. Guaranteed if you listen to Outkast, Immortal Technique, Dead Prez, Kanye, Common, KRS-One, Rakim, The Lox, or any other originator in this rap game you wouldn't fell that way. also there are ignorant people in all walks of life and it is clear to me that you are one of them because your out here criticizing some thing you know nothing about


 true enough a lot of hip hop is played out these days. originality has gave way to hurried up music with no talent and no message for the masses. out of 100 new songs these days i will like 2 of them. for real hip hop like you have posted in this post come visit my hip hop thread. it has everything from pac, biggie, lox, dead prez, rakim, immortal technique, krs, lil wayne, scarface, brother ali........so on and so on lol. a nice mix of new and old school. i welcome anyone to come showcase what is hot to them no matter what it is. peace mk. 

https://www.rollitup.org/music/40844-kooshs-throwback-classics-fire-joints.html


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 25, 2008)

i respect older rap more like pac and biggie,but i like wayne,and Eminem idc who hates Eminem but if u seen him freestyle ull notice he actually has REAL talent!! and yea u named ab bunch of good rappers


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 29, 2008)

blame the parents not the musics. i grew up in the ghetto, 90% of my music is gangsta rap and yet im still in college getting my radiology degree. all thanks to my parents if it werent for them i would either be dead or lock up like most of my friends. what im trying to say is parents will have more influence over a kid then music if they were taught right.


----------



## Green on Green (Jul 30, 2008)

Thats funny, because I blame the suburban kids (not just the white ones either) for the popularity of this "gangsta" bullshit. Anybody REALLY from the "hood" knows that most of these gangsta rappers are fake as fuck, and bootleg their albums for the FEW hot singles they may have.

If it wasn't for the marketing of this music to the suburbs by MTV as the "It" music REAL artists like Immortal Technique, Talib Kweli, Skillz, MF Doom, Del, etc etc would get the shine they deserve. 

Don't think just because the music pop culture exposes you to is vile and utterly worthless that the music/culture as a whole is that way. Hip Hop/Rap in its purest form, ie; the artists mentioned above and many more, to me, gives you a taste of reality...bittersweet, inspiring, revolutionary....

turn off your tv's and radios. Go to an underground hip hop club. Go to a record shop and ask what they recommend. Smoke a blunt/bowl/bong and sit back and listen to Technique like you would Floyd...i think you will find similar satisfaction


----------

